# New Mothers Group anyone interested?



## shadowsky (May 3, 2010)

Is there anyone out there with a child under 2 years wanting to be a part of a new mothers group in Parma/Noceto

Coffees and morning tea provided for all expats!

Hope to hear from some mummies soon!


----------

